# Christmas 2021



## debodun

Post anything relating to Christmas


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Love the rustic look of this wreath.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Ruthanne

Just a cozy fireplace and tree!  Wish I was there!


----------



## Ruthanne

I think I like this picture even more than the last--so warm-like.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Pinky




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose

Ruthanne said:


> View attachment 197309


here he comes again.....


----------



## Tom 86

These are the Christmas lights my Grandkids put up for me a week ago.  It's on my fireplace.  The blinking bells are over 50 years old.


----------



## debodun




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Purwell

Bah humbug!


----------



## hollydolly

This is someone's  house  that we drive by in our neighbourhood...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Wren




----------



## Remy

I got 5 of these cards at PAWS thrift for 25 cents for all. I have one displayed. I love sweet endearing things like this. Some cards have great artwork also.


----------



## hollydolly

Remy said:


> I got 5 of these cards at PAWS thrift for 25 cents for all. I have one displayed. I love sweet endearing things like this. Some cards have great artwork also.
> View attachment 197515


yes I love those  too. They've got the old traditional look about them as well,


----------



## officerripley

Remy said:


> I got 5 of these cards at PAWS thrift for 25 cents for all. I have one displayed. I love sweet endearing things like this. Some cards have great artwork also.
> View attachment 197515


Oh Remy, that is beautiful! I did that too; here is framed one of the cards I bought one year to send out:


----------



## CinnamonSugar

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 197109


This reminds me of Christmas when my oldest granddaughter was about 10 months old.  I had bought an artificial tree the year before, so excited to unpack and set it up for my first grand daughter’s first Christmas!…. Til I looked at the label more closely.   I had purchased a tree who’s branches and needles came coated with *gold glitter*. .  Oh heck no; can you say “choking hazard”?!   That tree went to a good home with no babies


----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


> This is someone's  house  that we drive by in our neighbourhood...


I'm happy I'm not paying that electric bill!


----------



## debodun




----------



## Sliverfox




----------



## debodun

December 5th is St. Nicholas Day, observed in many European countries.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

debodun said:


> December 5th is St. Nicholas Day, observed in many European countries.
> 
> View attachment 197548


We used to celebrate it when I was a kid.  We'd all put our shoes by the door and I can't remember what else..lol..maybe we got candy in our shoes, I don't really recall.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Remy

@officerripley  That's lovely. I mean, look at the artwork, colors and light.

I'd like to frame mine but don't have any mats or frames on hand that fit. I wrote down the measurements of the card and I'm going to the store tomorrow. It's smaller than standard.


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

I'm still waiting for a good snowfall here~Just the right amount, not too much...lol...I'm sure we'll get some but when...


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/9781324181670742/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## officerripley

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 197613


We had a pink Christmas tree one year when I was a kid! And a turquoise one too!


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky

What is known as the old Distillery District around downtown Toronto, holds a Christmas Market every year. It's across from my daughter & SIL's condo:


----------



## officerripley

Pinky said:


> What is known as the old Distillery District around downtown Toronto, holds a Christmas Market every year. It's across from my daughter & SIL's condo:
> View attachment 197676


Oh, that looks like it'd be so much fun to go to!


----------



## Pinky

officerripley said:


> Oh, that looks like it'd be so much fun to go to!


@officerripley  - I've been a couple of times (pre-Covid). It's a German-style market with individual outdoor stalls. I purchased gingerbread, which was delicious. It was a very cold night, but, as I said .. just across from daughter's place.


----------



## Remy

Pinky said:


> What is known as the old Distillery District around downtown Toronto, holds a Christmas Market every year. It's across from my daughter & SIL's condo:
> View attachment 197676


Oh I'd love to go to something like this. We haven't had the holiday craft fair in our county in a few years. They had it this year kind of as an "alternative" craft fair and it was crap. I went and bought one pottery item from a nice lady. I wouldn't go again. I'd love to go to a traditional craft or artist fair.


----------



## Pinky

Remy said:


> Oh I'd love to go to something like this. We haven't had the holiday craft fair in our county in a few years. They had it this year kind of as an "alternative" craft fair and it was crap. I went and bought one pottery item from a nice lady. I wouldn't go again. I'd love to go to a traditional craft or artist fair.


@Remy .. In general, the place has shops with unusual (and over-priced) wares. Also, it has shops that make chocolates, craft beer, etc. The Christmas Market prices are high, but people seem to love it. The gingerbread I bought was over-priced, in my opinion, but probably justified. I'm sure the rental costs of the kiosks is probably rather high.


----------



## Remy

Pinky said:


> @Remy .. In general, the place has shops with unusual (and over-priced) wares. Also, it has shops that make chocolates, craft beer, etc. The Christmas Market prices are high, but people seem to love it. The gingerbread I bought was over-priced, in my opinion, but probably justified. I'm sure the rental costs of the kiosks is probably rather high.


I do believe those booth prices for holiday fairs are not cheap. And when I go I'm usually in the mood to buy so I spend a little. I miss the lady who made the most pretty origami items. I think I only noted two sellers from the old traditional craft fair but apparently they had lost their sponsor, so this mess of a one took over.

The craft fair used to take up two buildings at the fair grounds but had dwindled to one. Perhaps just not as popular with places like Etsy. But it's nice to see the items in person and to browse.


----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Remy

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 197615


What a sweet idea!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Wren




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea

One of my favorite George Hinke paintings of Santa's elves getting ready for a good night's sleep.


----------



## Wren




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Wren




----------



## Tom 86

My Grandkids put this up for me a week ago on Saturday.  The oldest was missing.  The bells are over 50 years old & still flash.

 flash old & still flash.


----------



## hollydolly

Tom 86 said:


> My Grandkids put this up for me a week ago on Saturday.  The oldest was missing.  The bells are over 50 years old & still flash.
> 
> flashView attachment 197739 old & still flash.


beautiful Kids... and pretty lights


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## officerripley




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Marie5656

*LOL...cannot resist


*


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## officerripley

Marie5656 said:


> *LOL...cannot resist
> 
> 
> View attachment 197775*


Where's the lamp?


----------



## Marie5656

officerripley said:


> Where's the lamp?


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Shero




----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Mizmo

WILLI WARMERS


----------



## Aunt Bea

_Do a good turn daily._


----------



## Pappy




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## officerripley




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose

Zurich


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## debodun

This was a crudité appetizer I brought to the church Christmas fellowship buffet a few years ago. It turned out so good-looking, I took a picture of it. A bed of coleslaw with broccoli, grape tomatoes and yellow peppers for the tree. I scored section of pepper with a fork, then soaked it in soy sauce to get to to look like a trunk. I also nuked the broccoli for a minute to get the "rawness" out of it.


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## officerripley

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 198107


I want one!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Lewkat

hollydolly said:


> This is someone's  house  that we drive by in our neighbourhood...


Love all blue lights.  My father insisted that was all we could put on our tree besides tinsel and cotton laid across the branches of our Christmas Tree with a white star on top.  It was lovely.


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Shero




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Tom 86

Watch the keyboard & the drums in the garage


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## ohioboy

The trick of old Saint Nick

Say, what's this Santa story year to year,
And toys for all the girls and boys?
You'd better not pout or cry a tear
Or sad might be your Christmas joys.

Eight nosed Reindeer and a sleigh
Why you think someone could click a pic?
Yet no one alive can ever say
They sure pulled the beard of old Saint Nick.

Now I again, this time of year,
Have never heard these December Elves!
They grant your wish then disappear,
Then to legend stock up Santa's shelves?

And there's no old man that's red and round
That can chisel down a chimney shaft.
His feet could never touch the ground.
Such folklore myths are dark age daft.

Hmm, I can't believe this North Pole tale
With Santa streaming through the air.
But on Christmas day, if Santa isn't ---
The baby Jesus is always there!


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Tom 86




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

Pinky said:


> View attachment 198460


Beautiful.  Kinda resembles Deb's house.


----------



## debodun

I wish!


----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> I wish!


Well, the structure, Deb.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Wren




----------



## Pappy




----------



## officerripley

Pappy said:


> View attachment 198509


  !


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## RadishRose

Lebanon


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pappy




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

After spending all day in the woods, we finally found a tree we can enjoy. It was a lot of work but well worth it.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pink Biz

Selling mistletoe in Paris, 1932


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Pink Biz said:


> Selling mistletoe in Paris, 1932
> 
> View attachment 198643


oh yes, many 'S!


----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pinky




----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 198721


This is amazing ~ took my breath away.


----------



## katlupe

PamfromTx said:


> This is amazing ~ took my breath away.


Mine too! I could never make one like that.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/790029959641736291/


----------



## PamfromTx

Pinky said:


> View attachment 198815


Love this, looks so cozy.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

A bit too much decor; where does one prep/cook with all of that greenery?


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pinky




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/1014576622274719549/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Pinky




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/796433515362701994/


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pinky




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Shero




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

katlupe said:


> View attachment 198885


Love all of these 'trees'.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Beat watched in Full Screen


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun




----------



## Chris P Bacon

There’s nothing as nice as family for Christmas!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Marie5656

*Many of the long time members remember that I used to have pet rats.  They were fun, and great.  This video was made by a person I follow on FB, who has a whole rat group to showcase her own rats over the years. She is a talented photographer and photographs her rats in great poses. These are her rats from a few years ago, Augie, Cosmo and Bean wishing everybody a Merry Christmas, And, of course, use that volume button for the music





*


----------



## Pinky

Marie5656 said:


> *Many of the long time members remember that I used to have pet rats.  They were fun, and great.  This video was made by a person I follow on FB, who has a whole rat group to showcase her own rats over the years. She is a talented photographer and photographs her rats in great poses. These are her rats from a few years ago, Augie, Cosmo and Bean wishing everyboddy a Merry Christmas, And, of course, use that volume button for the music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love this video @Marie5656 .. my nephew's wife works in the university lab, and has always "rescued" the rats. They truly have their own personalities.


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## RadishRose

Italy


----------



## debodun




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pappy

My first born son. His first Christmas…1958.


----------



## debodun

What year?


----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy

debodun said:


> What year?


Fixed it. Had the poor kid pretty old..


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Marie5656




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

Quebec


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Remy

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 199442


This kitty is scarily similar to my tabby and mine would have that destroyed in no time. She'd have so much fun doing it too!


----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose

Mexico


----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz

Mailman N. Sorenson poses with his heavy load of Christmas mail and parcels, Chicago, 1929.


----------



## Jackie23

Christmas in Italy..


----------



## Lewkat




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Becky1951




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pinky




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Meanderer

_Porky Pig B-B-Blue Christmas_


----------



## katlupe




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/281543715120614/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Meanderer

katlupe said:


> View attachment 199794


Are the rabbits putting the carrots on, or taking them off?


----------



## RadishRose

London


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## katlupe

Meanderer said:


> Are the rabbits putting the carrots on, or taking them off?


No bunny I know would put a carrot anywhere except in his or her own mouth.......


----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Aunt Bea

I’ve been thinking about Christmas when I was small.  Shopping on a very small budget, keeping our purchases  secret, wrapping our packages. We used to buy things like Yardley lavender soap, pipe tobacco, calendar towels on a wooden dowel, ribbon candy, etc…

Do parents still teach their children to shop for and think of others?


----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun

I'm really surprised that not many houses in my new neighborhood have outdoor Christmas decorations.


----------



## mellowyellow

*The Dream of St Joseph*
_Philippe de Champaigne, National Gallery, London_


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## RadishRose

hollydolly said:


>


This was so nice to listen to and it's been so many years since I've heard Paul Harvey's voice. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/211174972643399/


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## katlupe

Aunt Bea said:


> I’ve been thinking about Christmas when I was small.  Shopping on a very small budget, keeping our purchases  secret, wrapping our packages. We used to buy things like Yardley lavender soap, pipe tobacco, calendar towels on a wooden dowel, ribbon candy, etc…
> 
> Do parents still teach their children to shop for and think of others?
> View attachment 199890


I don't think they do as much as when I was growing up. Now if you send a child a gift, you are lucky if you get a thank you as a telephone call. I had to hand write thank you notes. I remember how gifts that were made by the person giving it to me were the most treasured. It seems that as children that was the kind of gifts we made in school for our parents. I don't know if they even do that anymore as I am not really around any children.


----------



## katlupe




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## GAlady




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Tom 86

Wonder how they get their car out of the garage??


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Liberty

https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/cou...-village-lights-sky-with-huge-christmas-tree/


----------



## RadishRose

Liberty said:


> https://www.goodnewsnetwork.org/cou...-village-lights-sky-with-huge-christmas-tree/


So cool!


----------



## Pinky

Wallace and Gromit


----------



## Marie5656




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## RubyK




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## David777

A bit of Photoshop work today, Merry Christmas 2021


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## officerripley




----------



## PamfromTx

​


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Lewkat




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly

How pretty this is....


----------



## debodun




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Paco Dennis




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## terry123

debodun said:


> View attachment 200365


Merry Christmas. Deb.  Enjoy your day.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## Chris P Bacon




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## Ruthanne

Merry Christmas!


----------



## RubyK

*Merry Christmas to All!


*


----------



## hawkdon

Yes a very Merry Christmas to all the folks here !!!!


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun




----------



## debodun




----------



## katlupe




----------



## katlupe




----------



## Ruthanne




----------



## debodun




----------



## Pinky




----------



## debodun




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## debodun

My Christmas


----------



## RadishRose

debodun said:


> My Christmas
> 
> View attachment 200722


If you don't want those caramel coconut fudge cookies..........


----------



## debodun

They are Dollar Store knockoffs of the Girl Scout cookies - Caramel deLites.


----------



## Pinky

View attachment 200725


----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## debodun

My childhood Christmases through the years.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## Pinky




----------



## terry123

debodun said:


> View attachment 200734View attachment 200735View attachment 200736


Great pictures and memories.


----------



## MickaC




----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@debodun Love the pix of your childhood Christmases. You sure were a cute little girl! I have only one of my older brother and me taken about 1952  And I wasn't one bit cute!


----------



## Jackie23

debodun said:


> View attachment 200734View attachment 200735View attachment 200736



Nice pictures, Debodun.
There were a lot of those little spring loaded horses bank in the 50's and 60's......my kids rode for them for miles..lol


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

A little late... but couldn't resist posting them for you.


----------

